# Hello...mom cat of 6 but have to rehome 4 :(((



## Katgrl (May 4, 2013)

Hello all...I joined this forum because I love cats and I need some advice from fellow cat lovers. My partner and I have 6 cats together since we combined households. We have to move some place that only allows 2 and having the most difficult time giving up some of our pets...our kids. How in the world do you decide which cats to rehome? Please give me your advice and opinions. Thank you so much!


----------



## Venusworld21 (Oct 23, 2012)

I'd look for a different living situation before I'd give up any of mine...how permament is your new situation going to be? Is it possible that some of the cats could stay with friends or family until you are able to move again?


If you absolutely have to get rid of four of them, pick the youngest and healthiest...the most easily adoptable. Make sure they are already spayed and neutered.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

The OP hasn't been back and there has only been one *helpful* post, so this thread is closed.


----------

